# turbo e30 m10



## boofsmb (Aug 18, 2008)

i know it isn't a popular thing but has anybody on here put a turbo on an e30 318i with the m10 engine? just wondering wat sort of setup's you were running, even any info from e30 turbo jobs would be good


----------



## Black-Out (Nov 1, 2008)

What are you wanting to accomplish power wise? That will determine the rate of success with your project...that and the engine management choice will determine your reliability and peak power numbers along with turbo choice. It's all in the set up even if you have to build it one off.


----------

